# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  How do I Copy text only, not cells.

## su_jumptd

Hello all,
Quick question, I've got a table all setup with text in the cells.  Wanted to just copy and past text "only".....and move the text to other cells.  Can you expalin how to do this?  I've been trying to do this but everytime it copies text and cells and moves everything, including the cells.

Thanks

----------


## oldchippy

Hi,

Try Copy > Paste special > Values

----------


## VBA Noob

Try this.

Select the range > ctrl + C to copy > select the destination cells > right click > pastespecial  > values

http://www.bettersolutions.com/excel...I216522111.htm

VBA Noob

----------


## su_jumptd

Many thanks, that work great.

Newbie.

----------


## su_jumptd

Hello all,
I've gotten the hang of copying data "only" to other cells with out changing the cell format using "paste special"................that worked great.  Need a little more hel on this other thing.  

How do I copy the data from one cell "including the comment attached to it" and pasting it in another cell?  As it stands now when I do a copy only the data move not the comments...........how do I grad both data and comments that are with this cell?

Thanks for all the help.

----------


## ChemistB

You will still use paste special, but after you paste the values, go to paste special a second time (no need to recopy) and there's a check box for "paste comments."

ChemistB

----------


## su_jumptd

Thanks, still learning..................very easy fix.

Thanks again. :Smilie:

----------


## shyamac

hey buddies,
You don't have to worry about this that much. Just go to the cell that you want to copy. Double click on it. Then it will allow you to highlight only the text inside the cell. Highlight it. ctrl+C. Then go to the cell where you want to paste it. ctrl+v.
that's all.
hope I helped you...
 :Smilie:

----------

